# DIY Livery in and around Langley/Denham/Iver/Uxbridge



## loulabell12 (16 January 2015)

Hi,

I am looking at moving to the area and looking for DIY Liveries in or around Langley/Denham/Iver/Uxbridge...could anywhere suggest anywhere that is reasonable priced?

I would prefer somewhere with a school and good hacking and very friendly 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## claireandnadia (16 January 2015)

This is supposed to be very nice:
http://******************/livery.html

Ivyhouse in Uxbridge is nice

Theres quite a few around so worth driving around and popping in. It's been a few years since I kept mine in those areas.


----------

